# WebVisu auf Android



## forellengarten

Meine WebVisu läuft problemlos (etwas langsam) auf dem Internetexplorer unter XP. Mit einem Samsung Galaxy (Android) wird nur eine weisse Fläche ohne Inhalt dargestellt.

Liegt wohl am Java, so wie ich es laienhaft einschätze. Hat vielleicht jemand von euch den Geheimtipp bei der Hand wie ich die Webvisu auf Android sichtbar machen kann? Wenn das nämlich klappt würde ich gerne ein Android Tablet als Visu verwenden... 

Danke!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle

Welche Webvisu?
Welcher Webserver?

Fall es CoDeSys ist ... für den angebissenen Apfel gibt es 
schon was:

http://itunes.apple.com/de/app/microbrowser/id362305097?mt=8

Für Android ist mir nichts bekannt.


----------



## forellengarten

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Welche Webvisu?
> Welcher Webserver?
> 
> Fall es CoDeSys ist ... für den angebissenen Apfel gibt es
> schon was:
> Für Android ist mir nichts bekannt.



Ja klar, hier fehlen Infos:
Beckhoff CX-9010 mit aktivierter WebVisu.

und nein, kein Apfel sondern Android.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle

Hallo,

laut Herrn Brügger (auf der sps ipc drives) soll die App 
für Android demnächst verfügbar sein. 

http://www.spidercontrol.net/deutsch/microbrowser.htm


----------



## nbm-moelli

Hallo!
Ist zwar nicht die Codesys-Visu, aber vielleicht trotzden interessant:
http://www.digitalwebb.se/
Gruß
nbm-moelli


----------



## forellengarten

Es scheint sich also etwas zu bewegen. Bleibt für mich die Laienhafte Frage warum ich nicht einfach wie auf XP ein Java auf Android installieren kann. Wozu brauch ich denn von irgendwelchen Firmen spezielle PLC-Visualisierungssoftware? Genau darin soll ja die Stärke der WebVisu liegen, daß man darauf mit jedem x-beliebigen Browser zugreifen kann.


----------



## emilio20

Gibt es schon neues was Android und Wincc Flexible betrieft ? Wollte auch meinen Runtime PC mit dem Handy Fernsteuern ?


----------



## Blockmove

emilio20 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon neues was Android und Wincc Flexible betrieft ? Wollte auch meinen Runtime PC mit dem Handy Fernsteuern ?



Schon mal die "üblichen" Verdächtigen probiert?
RPC, VNC, Teamviewer?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## weku

HAllo,

suche auch dringend eine Lösung für Android mit codsys und Wago Webvisu


----------



## bike

weku schrieb:


> HAllo,
> 
> suche auch dringend eine Lösung für Android mit codsys und Wago Webvisu



Viel Erfolg.

Wenn du dir die Mühe gemacht hättest,  die allein in diesem Threat genannten Adressen zu lesen und VERSTEHEN! wäre dir schon geholfen worden, und deine Frage wäre hinfällig.


bike


----------



## weku

Danke Danke,

leider bin ich kein Experte.
Die Links habe ich mir logischerweise angesehen.
Jedoch kann man den Homepages nicht in Gänze entnehmen ob es funzt.
Der Microbrowser scheint eine Lösung zu sein, jedoch die andere Software scheint eine separate Visusoftware zu sein.
Ich will aber keine neue Visu erstellen.
Ein Erfahrungsbericht wäre hilfreicher gewesen als solche Kommentare.
Wenn ich ein Experte wäre,hätte ich nicht gefragt.


----------



## bike

weku schrieb:


> Ein Erfahrungsbericht wäre hilfreicher gewesen als solche Kommentare.



Das ist eigentlich kein Kommentar, sondern ein Hinweis. 
Was Gerhard und Dieter geschrieben haben ist doch eindeutig.
Zu deiner Frage:
Nein, es gibt kein WinCCflex, das auf Android läuft.

Wenn du mehr wissen willst, dann konkretisiere deine Frage.
Was willst du mit der Visualisierung machen?


bike


----------



## Beck

*Weißer Bildschirm auch mit Wago 750-880 und Android-Browser*

Hallo zusammen,

bei der ursprünglichen Frage dreht es sich ja um eine WebVisu, wie sie auch die WAGO 750-880 mitliefert. Auch ich habe das Problem: Im Firefox/InternetExplorer auf Win7 wir es ordentlich angezeigt, auf meinem Android erhalte ich den weißen Bildschirm (sowohl im mitgelieferten Chrome als auch in Firefox).
Es ist definitiv ein Problem der installierten Jave Runtime Environment. Auch unter Win7 hatte ich eine alte Java 6 version installiert. Da hatte ich auch unter Windows 7 den weißen Bildschirm. Nach einem Update der Java JRE auf Java 7 Update 4 lief es problemlos.

HMI/Visu-Apps sind natürlich in gewissen Grenzen eine Alternative. Ob nun WagoID, UniGO, Lehmandroid oder Modbus-Droid, um nur einige zu nennen.... Es handelt sich dabei aber nie um Web-Visus, sondern um clientseitige Implementierungen, die ihre Daten via Modbus beziehen. Wer sich damit eine schicke Visu für Android gebaut hat, kann sie damit nicht auf seinem SmartTV mit Web-Browser, iphone oder ähnlichem Web-Client betrachten. 

Daher ist immer noch die Frage offen und durchaus valide: Wieso läuft die WebVisu der Wago 750-880 nicht im Android-Browser? Oder hat das jemand laufen? Mit welcher Android-Version?

Und noch eine Korrektur zu einem Beitrag: Android hat natürlich ein Java "schon drin". Allerdings handelt es sich dabei nicht um Java SE. Wo steht, was die Systemanforderungen an den Client für die Nutzung der WAGO WebVisu sind.

...Beckhoff scheint eine vergleichbare Software einzusetzen?!?!?

Gruß,

Beck


----------



## MSB

> Daher ist immer noch die Frage offen und durchaus valide: Wieso läuft  die WebVisu der Wago 750-880 nicht im Android-Browser? Oder hat das  jemand laufen? Mit welcher Android-Version?


Hast du dir doch schon selbst beantwortet ...
Google hat keine vollwertige JRE, sondern wohl nur irgendwas irgendwie nachprogrammiert, so das das halt für die meisten 08/15 Webseiten taugt.
P.S. Glaubst du echt, oder weißt du, ob es Smart-TV gibt, auf denen Java laufen würde?
Diese Fernsehbrowser sind doch noch schlimmer abgespeckt als jedes Android-Gerät.
Selbst das IPhone kann mit Java standardmäßig rein gar nichts anfangen, es könnte sonst ja irgendwas laufen, über das Apple keine Kontrolle hat ...

Beckhoff ist in dem Punkt wahrscheinlich nicht nur ähnlich, sondern eher identisch.

Insofern gibt es momentan wohl wirklich nur "solche" Möglichkeiten:
https://play.google.com/store/search?q=spidercontrol&c=apps

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## weku

Hallo ,

verstehe ich das richtig,
mit dem Spiderbrowser kann ich direkt die Webvisu aus dem Controler nutzen?
Die 84 € sind dann nicht rausgeworfenes Geld?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle

Beck schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bei der ursprünglichen Frage dreht es sich ja um eine WebVisu, wie sie auch die WAGO 750-880 mitliefert. Auch ich habe das Problem: Im Firefox/InternetExplorer auf Win7 wir es ordentlich angezeigt, auf meinem Android erhalte ich den weißen Bildschirm (sowohl im mitgelieferten Chrome als auch in Firefox).
> Es ist definitiv ein Problem der installierten Jave Runtime Environment. Auch unter Win7 hatte ich eine alte Java 6 version installiert. Da hatte ich auch unter Windows 7 den weißen Bildschirm. Nach einem Update der Java JRE auf Java 7 Update 4 lief es problemlos.



Das Problem der JRE ist, dass sie viel höhere Anforderungen an die
Hardware stellt (Rechenleistung), als ein Smartphone oder auch ein
Internet-Fernseher bieten. Selbst Geräte mit Windows CE haben
mit der JRE so ihre Schwierigkeiten.

Ältere Beiträge zum Thema:

http://spsnet.de/showpost.php?p=275950&postcount=15

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/52654-Wago-Webserver?p=385303#post385303


----------



## forellengarten

weku schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> verstehe ich das richtig,
> mit dem Spiderbrowser kann ich direkt die Webvisu aus dem Controler nutzen?
> Die 84 € sind dann nicht rausgeworfenes Geld?



so stehts bei www.spidercontrol.ch
Der MicroBrowser erlaubt die Visualisierung von mit dem SpiderControl Editor gezeichneten MMI's auch auf leistungsschwachen Geräten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle

MSB schrieb:


> ...
> Diese Fernsehbrowser sind doch noch schlimmer abgespeckt als jedes Android-Gerät.
> ...



Kann man auch umgekehrt betrachten: Sie sind nicht mit 
jedem Mist überladen, den sich mal irgend ein Konzernstratege 
ausgedacht hat.

Ernsthaft: Die Geräte sind doch heute alle auf Stromsparen 
getrimmt, das beisst sich eben mit Techniken wie der JRE,
die performante CPUs voraussetzen.

Heutige Technologien und Bandbreiten ermöglichen m. E. schon
schlanke Lösungen, die auf der Clientseite mit einem Standard-
browser auskommen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle

forellengarten schrieb:


> so stehts bei www.spidercontrol.ch
> Der MicroBrowser erlaubt die Visualisierung von mit dem SpiderControl Editor gezeichneten MMI's auch auf leistungsschwachen Geräten.



Du bringst hier den SpiderControl Editor ins Spiel, 
der ist vermutlich in den 84 EUR nicht enthalten.

Der Editor wird benötigt, wenn man beispielsweise auf 
einer Siemens CP 343-1 Webseiten für den MicroBrowser 
anlegen will.

Aber: die Webseiten der Wago-Webvisu werden mit der 
Wago-Software erstellt, da reicht der MicroBrowser.

So habe ich das verstanden.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle

weku schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> verstehe ich das richtig,
> mit dem Spiderbrowser kann ich direkt die Webvisu aus dem Controler nutzen?
> Die 84 € sind dann nicht rausgeworfenes Geld?



Wende Dich am besten mit Deiner Configuration direkt an 
Spidercontrol, die sagen Dir dann konkret, was Du benötigst.


----------



## MSB

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Kann man auch umgekehrt betrachten: Sie sind nicht mit
> jedem Mist überladen, den sich mal irgend ein Konzernstratege
> ausgedacht hat.


Kann man wohl auch so betrachten, jedoch da die Geräte in aller Regel noch nicht mal Flash können,
ist an sowas wie eine vollwertiges JRE wohl erst recht nicht zu denken ...



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Heutige Technologien und Bandbreiten ermöglichen m. E. schon
> schlanke Lösungen, die auf der Clientseite mit einem Standard-
> browser auskommen.


Es gibt ja auch schon genügend reine Web-Visus, allerdings verlagert sich da die Rechenpower dann halt auf den Webserver,
was für die meisten Steuerungsprozessörchen wie von Wago und Co. wohl aus dem selben Grund nicht gehen dürfte.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Oberchefe

wie hier schon öfters beschrieben:
die Wago Web-Visu läuft mangels JRE nicht auf Android. Eine kostengünstige (zeitaufwendigere und langsamere) Alternative ist die Erstellung von HMTL-Code (auch mit Java Script) in Verbindung mit SSI. Das wird von der Wago unterstützt. Wenn es nicht zu viele Variablen auf einer Seite sind kann man da schon einiges machen. Das läuft dann beispielsweise auch im Opera einer Nintendo DS. Auch dafür müssen Modbus Adressen vergeben werden, sollte aber mit einer "AT" Deklaration kein Problem sein, die benötigten Sachen entsprechend zu mappen. Natürlich muss man da alles selber bauen, also beispielsweise eine Bargraph-Anzeige, dafür ist man auch gleichzeitig viel flexibler. Für eine Tasterfunktion muss man vielleicht auch etwas tricksen, sehe da beispielsweise zwei Möglichkeiten:
-Webvisu setzt das Bit, Bit wird nachdem es von der SPS gesehen wurde dort wieder zurückgesetzt
-Webvisu setzt das Bit, nach einem Auto-Refresh sieht die Webvisu dass das Bit noch gesetzt ist und setzt es wieder zurück

Aktionen die ein unterschiedlich langes Drücken einer Taste auswerten sind schon einiges schwieriger, sollte aber mit JavaScript auch machbar sein (bin da auch eher noch Anfänger, generell tut meine Webvisu auf der Wago schon rudimentär)


----------



## SpiderControl

Java EE ist weder auf iPhone noch auf Android verfuegrbar, darum geht die Webvisu so erst mal nicht.
Wir haben ein Produkt mit dem Namen 'MicroBrowser' entwickelt, welches CoDeSys Webvisu (bisher V2.x, V3 kommt noch) ohne Java VM darstellen kann. Den MicroBrowser gibt es als App fuer iPhone (appStore) oder Android (Google Play), es gibt auch andere OS wie WinCE und Linux. 
Mehr Infos unter
http://www.spidercontrol.net/deutsch/produkteuebersicht.htm


----------



## kukuban

Leider verbreitet sich die Lösung mit einem zentralen Server  der die  Visu-Daten aufbereitet immer weiter. Aus der Sicht des Anwenders ist es doch nicht praktikabel einen zusätzlichen Server aufzustellen, der ja erstens Anschaffungskosten bedeutet aber auch eine gewisse Pflege erfordert. Für Anwender, die ihr Haus automatisieren wollen ist  das Ethernet/Wlan gesetzt,da sollte der Einsatz eines Servers nicht notwendig sein. Anders sieht es aus, wenn in der Industrie mehrere Feldbusse vorhanden sind und diese durch einen zentralen Server abgefragt und auf Ethernet umgesetzt werden. Für Heimautomatisierung reichen die heutigen Smartphones und Tablets vollkommen aus und Feldbusse wie Modbus, Ethernet/IP bieten ausreichend Funktionen. Das einzige Makel der Apps ist, dass die Definition der Visu für den Benutzer unbequem ist. Wenn WAGO-Produkte eingesetzt werden, so existieren bereits jetzt für Android mehrere interessante Apps, die die CoDeSys-Variablen, EAs mit wenigen Klicks über Modbus darstellen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle

kukuban schrieb:


> Leider verbreitet sich die Lösung mit einem zentralen Server  der die  Visu-Daten aufbereitet immer weiter. Aus der Sicht des Anwenders ist es doch nicht praktikabel einen zusätzlichen Server aufzustellen, der ja erstens Anschaffungskosten bedeutet aber auch eine gewisse Pflege erfordert. Für Anwender, die ihr Haus automatisieren wollen ist  das Ethernet/Wlan gesetzt,da sollte der Einsatz eines Servers nicht notwendig sein....



Hallo,

die Verbreitung Server-basierter Lösungen liegt m. E. an zwei 
entscheidenden Vorteilen:


Es ist wesentlich einfacher, einen Server zu pflegen als 
n Endgeräte
Vieles ist auch ohne App-Gedöhns machbar. Die Endgeräte 
benötigen nur einen Standard-Browser. Ich muss keine 
Apps installieren und aktualisieren, keine speziellen Clients
usw.
Im  Gebäudebereich ist das fast noch wichtiger, da hier die 
Lebenszyklen der Installation länger sind als bei Industrie-
anlagen.

2.


----------



## pvbrowser

*pvbrowser Android Client verfügbar*

Für das http://pvbrowser.org/pvbrowser/index.php?lang=de HMI/SCADA Framework ist der Client auch für Android verfügbar.
http://pvbrowser.org/pvbrowser/index.php?lang=de&menu=6&left=7


----------



## pvbrowser

kukuban schrieb:


> Leider verbreitet sich die Lösung mit einem zentralen Server  der die  Visu-Daten aufbereitet immer weiter.


Warum redest Du von "einem zentralen Server" und nicht von "vielen in der Anlage verteilten Servern" ? 



> Aus der Sicht des Anwenders ist es doch nicht praktikabel einen zusätzlichen Server aufzustellen, der ja erstens Anschaffungskosten bedeutet aber auch eine gewisse Pflege erfordert.


Na und, dann laufen Client und Server eben auf demselben Computer. 
 pvbrowser pv://localhost



> Für Anwender, die ihr Haus automatisieren wollen ist  das Ethernet/Wlan gesetzt,da sollte der Einsatz eines Servers nicht notwendig sein.


Ich würde da einen Raspberry Pi mit Debian in einen Schaltschrank einbauen.
http://www.amazon.de/raspberry-pi/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:Raspberry Pi



> Anders sieht es aus, wenn in der Industrie mehrere Feldbusse vorhanden sind und diese durch einen zentralen Server abgefragt und auf Ethernet umgesetzt werden.


Gerade bei großen Anlagen funktioniert das mit "zentral" nicht mehr sondern nur noch "dezentral".
Also man kann mit einem Browser die Anlagenteile ansurfen und visualisieren, genau wie man das auch mit Webseiten im Internet macht.
PS: Die SPS/Feldbusse gehören aus Sicherheitsaspekten NICHT auf das "große" LAN herausgeführt.



> Für Heimautomatisierung reichen die heutigen Smartphones und Tablets vollkommen aus und Feldbusse wie Modbus, Ethernet/IP bieten ausreichend Funktionen.


Kann man natürlich machen, aber ich würde doch, wie oben vorgeschlagen, so etwas wie ein Raspberry PI als Server benutzen und nur den Client auf dem mobilen Gerät laufen lassen.



> Das einzige Makel der Apps ist, dass die Definition der Visu für den Benutzer unbequem ist.


Bei unserer Lösung aber nicht, behaupte ich einfach mal.



> Wenn WAGO-Produkte eingesetzt werden, so existieren bereits jetzt für Android mehrere interessante Apps, die die CoDeSys-Variablen, EAs mit wenigen Klicks über Modbus darstellen.


Wie machen Die das?
Mit Ajax Technik?
Benutzen Die auch schon Web Sockets?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebSocket
oder nur HTTP?


----------



## GO4

Hallo,

ich habe mit dem internen Webserver der S7-Steuerungen experimentiert und im Endeffekt eine ganz brauchbare Lösung gefunden. Unter Einsatz des Web2.0 und des Standards HTML5 ist man in der Lage Variablen aus der CPU zyklisch im Bereich von 500ms - 60s zu lesen. Nach erfolgter Autorisierung kann man auch auf alle gängigen Variablen beschreiben.

Damit das ganze auch visuell etwas hergibt, kann man Variablen auch in Diagrammen und Übersichtsbildern darstellen.

Erfolgreich getestet habe ich die Web-Visualisierung auf alle gängigen Browsern für PCs, auf einem Tablet (Android) und einem Smartphone mit dem Apfel.

 Nähere Informationen dazu gibt es unter GO 4 automation


----------



## GO4

Hallo,

im Browser eines Android Systems kann kein Java-Applet ausgeführt werden, warum das so ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Jedenfalls die Codesys Webvisu bekommt man nicht zum laufen.

Aber man kann auf den Webserver der Wago 750-881 eigene HTML-Seiten speichern, die Ajax Technolgie anwenden und Grafikelemente erstellen, sprich man kann das gesamte Spektrum von HTML5 nutzen.
Das Ergebnis hat mich auch überrascht, nicht nur eine min. Abtastrate von 250 ms ist möglich, die Visu läuft auch auf allen Browsern, die ich bis jetzt getestet habe z.B PCs (IE, Opera, Firefox) aber auch Tablets(Android) und Smartphone(Apfel).

Die nächste Überraschung war, dass ich die Webvisu ohne viel Aufwand von einer S7-CPU auf eine WAGO Steuerung portieren konnte. Einzig die Variablennamen und Adressen musste ich anpassen.Fertig.

GO4



ww


----------



## pvbrowser

GO4 schrieb:


> im Browser eines Android Systems kann kein Java-Applet ausgeführt werden, warum das so ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Jedenfalls die Codesys Webvisu bekommt man nicht zum laufen.


Dazu müsste es ein Java Plugin für die Browser unter Android geben.
Ich glaube, das gibt es nicht.

Unsere App für Android kann man von hier herunterladen und installieren.
http://pvbrowser.de/pvbrowser/index.php?lang=de&menu=6&left=7
Ein Demo Server ist dann unter pvbrowser.org erreichbar.

Ist es möglich euere Visualisierung von Android aus zu testen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle

pvbrowser schrieb:


> Dazu müsste es ein Java Plugin für die Browser unter Android geben.
> Ich glaube, das gibt es nicht.
> ...



Voraussetzung für das Ausführen von Java-Applets 
ist eine JVM (Java virtual machine), die aber mehr 
Ressourcen verlangt, als ein Smartphone bietet.

Deswegen gibt es das dort nicht. Wenn ich mich 
richtig erinnere, ist das selbst unter Windows CE 
ein Problem.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1

pvbrowser schrieb:


> Ist es möglich euere Visualisierung von Android aus zu testen?



Ich hab das gerade mal auf einem Samsung Galaxy Tab getestet. Also irgendwas macht das Programm zwar, aber was das alles soll ist mir schleierhaft. Mit der aktuellen Demo lockt man keinen Hund hinter dem Ofen hervor. Mit Prozessvisualisierung hat die Demo auf jeden Fall nicht annähernd etwas zu tun. Mach doch mal was ganz banales wie ein Wasserbehälter mit Füllstand, und eine Pumpe mit der man Wasser rein- und rauspumpen kann. Mit einer kleinen Demo für Handbedienung der Pumpe, Trendkurve des Füllstandes, und ein Alarmsystem. Das sind die Basics die jede Visualisierung bieten sollte.

Und für eine Touch-Bedienung optimiert scheint mir das auch nicht zu sein. Viele Elemente sind so klein dass sie sich garnicht bedienen lassen.


----------



## pvbrowser

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Voraussetzung für das Ausführen von Java-Applets
> ist eine JVM (Java virtual machine), die aber mehr
> Ressourcen verlangt, als ein Smartphone bietet.



Das mit der JVM ist richtig.
Aber ich bin erstaunt, wie leistungsfähig solche mobilen Geräte heute sind.
Unsere Android App ist eine Qt Applikation und zieht die ganzen Qt Bibliotheken mit rein.
Das ist offensichtlich kein Problem.


----------



## pvbrowser

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich hab das gerade mal auf einem Samsung Galaxy Tab getestet. Also irgendwas macht das Programm zwar, aber was das alles soll ist mir schleierhaft. Mit der aktuellen Demo lockt man keinen Hund hinter dem Ofen hervor. Mit Prozessvisualisierung hat die Demo auf jeden Fall nicht annähernd etwas zu tun.
> 
> Mach doch mal was ganz banales wie ein Wasserbehälter mit Füllstand, und eine Pumpe mit der man Wasser rein- und rauspumpen kann. Mit einer kleinen Demo für Handbedienung der Pumpe, Trendkurve des Füllstandes, und ein Alarmsystem. Das sind die Basics die jede Visualisierung bieten sollte.
> 
> Und für eine Touch-Bedienung optimiert scheint mir das auch nicht zu sein. Viele Elemente sind so klein dass sie sich garnicht bedienen lassen.



Na, da muss ich doch ein paar Worte zu unserer Ehrenrettung sagen.

Der Demo Server kann sicherlich verbessert werden und Wasserbehälter + Pumpe zeigen.
Der momentane Demo Server zeigt lediglich ein paar Oberflächenelemente.

Der Demo Server ist aber in keiner Weise auf Android angepasst worden (nur unser Client).
Die Demo passt zu normalen PC Bildschirmen.
Jetzt hat man natürlich das Problem, dass die Bildschirme sich stark unterscheiden.
Hier könnte man z.B. unter "Optionen" bzw. direkt in der INI-Daten 
"zoom=150" (Prozent)
setzen und damit sein eigenes Mobilgerät anpassen.

Von der Begrüßungsmaske sollte man jetzt mal das Icon "Plot" versuchen zu treffen.
Dann erscheint ein dynamisches XY-Diagramm.
Mit der "Pinch" Geste kann man die gesamte Maske zoomen (grosser/kleiner).

Wenn Du nicht allzu ungeduldig bist und die paar Zeilen Text beim Download auch noch lesen würdest, sieht die Sache vielleicht schon etwas anders aus.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1

Am schönsten wäre es natürlich, wenn man ganz touch-üblich mit zwei Fingern zoomen kann. Der "normale" Bediener wird auf einem Tablet wohl kaum in einer ini-Datei rummachen. Ich probiere zwar auch viel rum, aber ich habe auf meinem Tablet noch nie eine Textdatei editieren müssen. Wenn dann sollte es ein entsprechendes Auswahlmenü dafür geben, damit man per Finger ohne groß zu tippen eine Option umstellen kann.
Ehrlich gesagt: Entweder es läuft out of the box oder -> Tonne (zumindest auf einem Mobilgerät).

Edit:
Beim deinem Plot funktioniert das mit dem Zoomen sogar. Sind die anderen Seiten alle feste Layouts?


----------



## pvbrowser

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Am schönsten wäre es natürlich, wenn man ganz touch-üblich mit zwei Fingern zoomen kann. Der "normale" Bediener wird auf einem Tablet wohl kaum in einer ini-Datei rummachen. Ich probiere zwar auch viel rum, aber ich habe auf meinem Tablet noch nie eine Textdatei editieren müssen. Wenn dann sollte es ein entsprechendes Auswahlmenü dafür geben, damit man per Finger ohne groß zu tippen eine Option umstellen kann.
> Ehrlich gesagt: Entweder es läuft out of the box oder -> Tonne (zumindest auf einem Mobilgerät).
> 
> Edit:
> Beim deinem Plot funktioniert das mit dem Zoomen sogar. Sind die anderen Seiten alle feste Layouts?



Nach dem "Edit" hast Du es ja doch gefunden.

Pinch-Gesten (touch-üblich mit zwei Fingern) gehen nämlich.

Allerdings darf man dann beim Erstellen der Masken den Layout Manager von Qt nicht verwenden.
Die Demo ist wie gesagt auf den PC Bildschirm ausgerichtet.
Durch den Layout Manager werden die dortigen Masken alle auf die Fenstergröße angepasst.

Allein die Maske hinter "Plot" verwendet keinen Layout Manager und daher funktioniert auch nur dort die Pinch Geste.

PS: Unter Menupunkt "File->Optionen" gibt es eine ganze Reihe von Parametern, die man anpassen kann. Die Defaults sollten aber weitestgehend OK sein.


----------



## ShowIt

Mit ShowIt 9.x können Sie SVG- und WebSocket basierte Visualisierungen / SCADA-Systeme erstellen. Es werden keine plugins wie JAVA oder SILVERLIGHT benötigt, daher können bspw. auch Android oder iOS Geräte genutzt werden.

Informationen finden Sie unter Webapp, zudem stehen auch Beispiele für den Test bereit ...


----------



## finke77

Hallo, 

auch ich habe mir die Frage gestellt, wie ich neben der eingebauten WebVisu in Java eine Webvisualisierung realisieren kann, bei denen man Android Smartphones bzw. Tablets nutzen kann. Wer keinen zusätzlichen Server im Netzwerk scheut (z.B. auf einem Raspberry Pi) für den habe ich vielleicht einen Tipp:
openHAB (https://code.google.com/p/openhab/)
openHAB ist eine freie (GPL) Automatisierungssoftware mit Schwerpunkt Hausautomatisierung, die recht einfach konfiguriert werden kann. Ich nutze sie jetzt testweise, um damit über ein sogenanntes Binding über MODBUS auf eine Wago 750-881 zuzugreifen. Mir ist es hierbei schon geglückt Merker in der SPS zu lesen und zu setzen. Es wird durch die Konfiguration ein User Interface auf HTML Basis erzeugt und es gibt zudem auch eine Android App. Die Konfiguration und Funktion liegt jedoch zentral im Server.

Das es kostenlos ist, lohnt sich ja vielleicht für den einen oder anderen ein Blick. Es gibt online (oder in der Android APP) eine Demo, die die Funktion von openHAB zeigt. Es gibt auch auf der Webseite Links zu Videos, wo die Software im Detail präsentiert wird.

Viele Grüße,

Christian


----------

